# Ie et caf



## Antona (1 Août 2022)

Hello j'aimerais savoir si je dois déclarer mes ie dans la déclaration trimestriel de la caf . 
Merci 😊 😊


----------



## Sandrine2572 (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Non vous ne déclarez pas vos IE ainsi que les indemnités de repas


----------

